

Mass random Negative seo? - ahhelp

Hello, I have a website that been getting a bunch of random spam links pointing to one random blog post on my website. The links come from spammy guestbook pages and blog comments...like so<p>The links poitning to my website are found in comments and posts like so..<p>fgkdjsw gwbho gtrewoij tgrhwkjm tghjk wht
thrwk thwoij thrbj trhgj trhgjm i43 rtighj<p>Every second randomly generated rubbish links to a different website. And after investigating the autoapprove guestbooks and blog a little I found out that who ever is creating these links are doing it on a big scale with tons more of these comments being posted with a bunch more random website being linked to on them. So far I havent received many of these links and my website has not been effected thus far. (In ahrefs i will occasionally notice a new spam link pop up thta been created... so link by link im getting more and more over time) The other websites I have found in the comments being linked to on ahrefs seem to have a lot more of these links being created over a much longer time period and are now dominating their link profile with tons of garbage... These websites are not even in the same niche as mine... there just random websites.. some are just garbage websites anyway and some are charities and legit websites.<p>Is some one doing mass negative seo randomly just to spite google or the internet? Or is it someone using automated software and just thinks I have given them a link in the comments or something on my blog post (I haven&#x27;t)?<p>Or with many seo software nowadays spammers can add random links from the search results to make posts look more natural?<p>My website is 1 year old and doesn&#x27;t have that many links anyway so these spam links will soon add up destroying my business...<p>(No no I didnt make them myself why would anyone?)<p>Someone is making these spam links...
======
paulsilver
I have no idea why those links are being made, but you can take steps to try
to stop them affecting your site:

First, register the website with Google Webmaster Tools (GWT) -
[http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/‎](http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/‎)

Then use Google's disavow links tool to tell Google you don't want them to
take any notice of the spammy links to your site.

The tool - [https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/disavow-links-
main](https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/disavow-links-main)

A help page about disavowing links -
[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/2648487?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/2648487?hl=en)

Note that you can add comments in to the disavow file, mention in there that
you have no idea who set the links up or why.

------
A1kmm
Maybe it is someone working for a competitor trying to raise their links by
getting everyone above them blacklisted by search engines?

